# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  Это порой сильней меня...

## tamara rabe

Это порой сильней меня...
Как светлая дорожка среди ночи,
Как звёзды в небе среди бела дня,
Ложатся чувства в виде стихотворных строчек,
И возбуждая, и маня...
Слова простые, как жемчужины на нить...
Не нанизать, не обронить...

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

С дебютом Вас!:-)

----------


## LenZ

*tamara rabe*,
C дебютом!  :flower:

----------


## tamara rabe

Всё на круги своя возвращается снова и снова...
Я давно не ищу подходящего слова... 
Я пишу, как дышу и, как вещая, всё понимаю,
К небесам на знакомые звуки глаза поднимаю – 
Там отлёт репетирует клин журавлей
Над осенним ковром опустевших полей.
Я махну им рукой, провожая в полёт,
Погрущу, что не каждый обратно дорогу найдёт...
Проведу параллель и отправлю письмо в долгий путь,
Ничего не исправить уже. Ничего не вернуть.
Надо жить как-нибудь…

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Спасибо, что приняли.

----------


## tamara rabe

Грешу стихами.
Есть словосочетание, оно придумано не нами:
«Грешу стихами»...
А, может быть, и правда, это грешный путь – 
Однажды в собственную душу заглянуть...
Она не даром за семью печатями закрыта,
В ней столько тайн от мира внешнего сокрыто.
Она от взгляда постороннего закована,
Она живёт своими необычными законами,
Мы для себя её не сами выбирали, 
Она свободна от цензуры и морали.
Она не может делать ничего в угоду,
Она, в отличии от нас, способна на свободу.
Вот только жаль, что ты не можешь донести
                                                     что там берёшь – 
«Мысль изреченная, есть ложь»...
От ощущения души до мозговых извилин далеко
И по руке им опуститься не легко,
До окончаний пальцев торопливо мысль струится,
Чтобы рифмованной строкой излиться...
Как много сути по дороге растерялось?
Как мало мысли, к сожалению, осталось...
Так может, верно, это грех – стихи писать?
Тогда зачем мне эти мысли не дают сегодня спать...

----------


## Ольвия

*tamara rabe*, :flower:

----------


## luudvig

Хотелось бы побольше узнать об авторе.

----------


## tamara rabe

Cтранное совпадение, но "Будем жить." - моё кредо...

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
Мой мудрый собеседник, ты, конечно, прав – 
Нельзя идти по каменистой жизни, голову задрав...
Как ни красивы облака, но падать очень больно,
А, может быть, полезного без них довольно?
Но я, ущербная, наверно, не могу иначе...
Сто раз ты прав, что я – транжира!
Да только и себя до капельки я трачу
И жить не научилась по ранжиру…
Мне муравей сосем не симпатичен,
Что, накопив, живёт не шатко и не валко...
Он – молодец и он устроился отлично,
Но стрекозу, которая „всё лето пела“ – 
Мне, почему-то, всё же, очень жалко...
Да, я в долгу живу, увы, случается порой,
Но, слава Богу, мой разумный,...
Но, слава Богу, не перед тобой.

----------


## luudvig

> Хотелось бы побольше узнать об авторе.





> Cтранное совпадение, но "Будем жить." - моё кредо...


Спасибо за исчерпывающую инфу.

----------


## Skadi

*luudvig*,
Валер, ну дай ты человеку оглядеться - налетел сразу - инфу, инфу...экий ты торопливый :smile: Дай хоть новым стихам прозвучать подольше :wink:

----------


## Ольвия

*luudvig*,
 А чё ты обо мне ничего не хотел знать????? Я ведь тоже не представлялась........

----------


## Kliakca

> А чё ты обо мне ничего не хотел знать????? Я ведь тоже не представлялась........


У тебя на лбу...вернее в профиле и с наружи всё окей.:biggrin: :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

> У тебя на лбу...


Я давно об этом догадывалась...........:biggrin:

----------


## Black Lord

> Грешу стихами.


Греши в том же духе!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## tamara rabe

Простите... Я не думала, что информация о человеке, то бишь об авторе, может сказать больше, чем его стихи. 
  В самых общих чертах, пожалуй - 
Учитель по профессии.
Педагог по призванию.
Лирический сангвиник по складу характера.
Романтик по мироощущению.
Люблю хорошие стихи и улетаю от созвучной моей душе музыки...

----------


## Skadi

> В самых общих чертах, пожалуй -...


Валера будет доволен :wink:
А нам и стихов хватает  :flower:

----------


## tamara rabe

Есть музыка, с которой сочетается душа,
Она парит над бренным миром, не спеша ...
Её узнаешь ты из сотен прочих звуков,
Тебе не важно, с помощью какой науки,
В какой стране она проснулась, слух пленяя ...
Ты даже автора, к стыду, порой не знаешь,
Но, к счастью, мир с ним в унисон воспринимаешь .
Я думаю, он не в обиде будет на меня
И даже рад, что среди ночи или дня 
Я возраждаю звуки эти вновь и вновь,
Испытывая грусть и счастье, и любовь ...
И эта музыка – под пеплом всполохи огня –
Приподнимает над  Землёю  грешную меня ...

 С благодарностью к Микаэлу Таривердиеву, Нику Гану, Андрею Петрову,
 Еннио Морриконе, Полю Мориа, Мишелю Леграну, Франсиско Гарсия,
 Крису Сфирису, Соулу Балету, Джеймсу Ласту, Ричарду Клайдерману,
 Фаусто Папетти, Форсу, Питеру Викерсу, Л. Теодору, Сеусу Фаберу,
 Эдварду Симони,Николе де Ангелису, Спейсу, Гови, Сантану, Жану Марксу,Франсису Гойя, Георгу Замферу, Виктору Зубкову, Каравелли, Рою Бьюхенену, Джеймсу Ласту, Раймонду Паулсу, Френсису Лею, Энтони Вентура,  Никола Стефану, Блонкеру, Джорджио Мородеру и многим другим созвучным...

----------


## Skadi

> Есть музыка, с которой сочетается душа


Многие авторы, которых Вы назвали, созвучны и моей душе  :flower:

----------


## tamara rabe

Я обладаю роскошью большой – 
По поводу бессонницы не раздражаться...
И среди полночи вслед за моей душой
В безмолвие ночное погружаться.
Позволить кофе, предвкушая возбуждение,
Включая в нетерпеньи монитор,
Я начинаю удивлённое  парение...
Со спящим миром бессловесный  разговор.
Согрею пальцы о клавиатуру,
Оставлю в памяти  мой полуночный бред,
Как музыкант на полке партитуру,
Забыв о ней порой  на много  лет...
Когда-нибудь случайно на него наткнусь
И, если это будет поутру,
Никчемности его я улыбнусь
И всё без капли сожаления сотру...
Всё потому,что день не понимает ночь,
Им примирения извечно не дано...
Как свет не может тени превозмочь
И как противоречат «скоро» и «давно».

----------


## PAN

*tamara rabe*,
 :flower: ...

----------


## tamara rabe

1. Госпожа Интуиция,
   Ты, конечно, права,
   Что хрустальными спицами
   Мне плетёшь кружева...


          Обласканная Музою,
          Она уже жива,
          А в ней, а в ней – ты музыка,
          А я твои слова...


2. Как из кокона бабочка
   Появилась едва...
   И легка, и загадочна...
   Наша песня жива!

3.  Мы не станем держать её
     В клетке правильных нот...
     И дорога ей скатертью – 
     Пусть свободно поёт!

4. Птицей вольной навстречу мне
    Пролетит по судьбе
    И вернётся доверчиво
    На гитару к тебе...

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
Приглашаю к дискуссии на тему "Что есть хороший дуэт?"
Смею предложить сырец, написанный одним махом, а потому не судите строго... (Текст - выше.)
Если взять его только за идею, можно ли написать хороший дуэт? 
Ваши мысли, варианты, примеры... :rolleyes:

----------


## Лев

> можно ли написать хороший дуэт?


Конечный результат непредсказуем - можно написать всё хорошо и... 
На мой первый взгляд текст, приведённый выше вроде интересен, но декларативен. Ритмически не мелодичен, так и хочется рэповать...

----------


## PAN

> "Что есть хороший дуэт?"


Дуэт вокальный или поэтический???...:rolleyes:

----------


## tamara rabe

Человеческий...:biggrin:
Мне это это напелось   :Aga:

----------


## Ольвия

*tamara rabe*,
 :flower:

----------


## tamara rabe

Спасибо, Ангел. Хотелось бы послушать твою музыку, но я не смогла найти по этому адресу... Дай наводку, пожалуйста...:rolleyes:

----------


## Лев

> не смогла найти по этому адресу...


Надо не копировать, а просто нажать левой мышкой...

----------


## Ольвия

> Моя музыка на RealMusic.ru


Там не моя музыка, а так..........:rolleyes  :Oj:

----------


## luudvig

> Валера будет доволен


Привет.А фото где?:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Спасибо, Ангел. Хотелось бы послушать твою музыку,


Я не ангел,но тоже кой чё есть послушать.А стихи мне нравятся! :Aga:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## tamara rabe

Спасибо, Лев, за просветление. :flower:  Так просто?...

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
Обязательно послушаю, Ангел. Для музыки мне нужно иметь особенное состояние...  :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
А с фото... Опасаюсь обмануть. Внешность обманчива и для меня лично ничего не значит.
БУДЕМ  ЖИТЬ!

----------


## Ольвия

> Я не ангел,


Не скромничай....:biggrin:

----------


## luudvig

> Не скромничай...


Я ангел. :Oj:

----------


## Ольвия

> Я ангел.


:biggrin: :Ok:

----------


## Markovich

*luudvig*: "Я ангел".


 Могу заверить и официально подтвердить

----------


## luudvig

*Markovich*,
Серёга,рад тебе! :Pivo:

----------


## Markovich

> Я ангел.


Могу заверить и официально подтвердить!

----------


## tamara rabe

"Я не ангел,но тоже кой чё есть послушать."

А где можно послушать?

----------


## Ольвия

> А где можно послушать?


http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=126932

----------


## tamara rabe

Спасибо, Ольвия!  :flower:  Радует выбор и простая возможность скачать. Уже кое-что понравилось. Спасибо!  :Ok:

----------


## luudvig

> А где можно послушать?


В  "Авторские песни и совместные проекты",добро пожаловать. :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## tamara rabe

:rolleyes:Спасибо за приглашение. Побывала. Приятно удивлена.  :Aga:

----------


## tamara rabe

Ранним утром в осеннем лесу...

Я устрою сегодня праздник – 
Я надену редкое платье
Из тончайших ниточек радуг,
Жёлтых листьев собрав в оплату.
Я надену браслет на запястье
Из рубиновых терпких ягод
Цвета крови и вкуса страсти,
А вдобавок всему наряду – 
Ожерелье из веточки в росах
Осторожно сомкну на шее.
Расчешу свежим ветром косы
И просить у зари посмею...
Пусть окрасит лицо румянцем,
Пусть коснётся багрянцем губ,
Пусть раскинет листву пасьянцем
Предо мною молоденький дуб...
Он оценит мои старания
И, в угоду моим желаниям,
Он, конечно, же мне на прощание
Нагадает с тобой свидание...
Очарован ты мною будешь,
Ты такую меня не забудешь.

----------


## tamara rabe

Пишу, когда не могу не писать...  В какие-то моменты, как молоточек по виску.  :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Не надо убеждать меня, что пёс у вас счастливый,
Хоть поводок, и правда, дорогой, красивый...
Я часто слышу, говорят:
 «Собака – друг и младший брат»,
Но разве братьям и друзьям хвосты, как принято, купируют?
Пускай из лучших побуждений, разве их кастрируют?...
Так о какой же дружбе, о каком родстве
Ты месишь мысли в голове? – 
По расписанию гулять и Pedigreе,
Бесприкословно выполнять всё, что хозяин говорит...
Обрезанные когти, чтобы не стучали,
Убитые инстинкты, чтоб соседей не пугали...
И гордость ваша – стенд заслуженных медалей!
Вы посмотрите на него, когда он спит – 
Как улыбается и лапами своими шевелит...
Это с подругой рядом он несётся по весне,
Хмелея от свободы и любви... 
И, позабыв твой поводок, как страшный сон,
Лишь только там, в другом коротком сне,
По-настоящему бывает счастлив он.

----------


## MOPO

> Не надо убеждать меня, что пёс у вас счастливый,
> Хоть поводок, и правда, дорогой, красивый...
> Я часто слышу, говорят:
>  «Собака – друг и младший брат»,
> Но разве братьям и друзьям хвосты, как принято, купируют?
> Пускай из лучших побуждений, разве их кастрируют?...
> Так о какой же дружбе, о каком родстве
> Ты месишь мысли в голове? – 
> По расписанию гулять и Pedigreе,
> ...


Написано красиво - но это ВСЕ неправда! 
Думаю Вам не стоит писать о собаках!

----------


## PAN

> Ранним утром в осеннем лесу...


 :flower: ...

----------


## tamara rabe

Искреннее пожелание счастья и Вам и Хрюнделю. Я обожаю собак, потому и написала. Так бы хотелось, чтобы это всегда было не правдой...  :Tu:

----------


## Kliakca

*tamara rabe*, отнимая у животного свободу, человек обрекает его на "счастливое" рабство, а выпустив прирученное животное на волю, человек обрекает его на смерть, отняв изначально природные повадки и инстинг.
Мне понравилось твоё мышление и сочинение. :Ok:

----------


## MOPO

> Искреннее пожелание счастья и Вам и Хрюнделю. Я обожаю собак, потому и написала. Так бы хотелось, чтобы это всегда было не правдой...


А у Вас есть собака?

----------


## tamara rabe

Всегда были. Я из тех счастливых, кто родился и вырос в маленькой деревне и где собак держали без привязи большинство её жителей. И сейчас бы с удовольствием имела, но не хочу обрекать на несвободу. Для этого слишком ценю её сама.

----------


## MOPO

> Всегда были. Я из тех счастливых, кто родился и вырос в маленькой деревне и где собак держали без привязи большинство её жителей. И сейчас бы с удовольствием имела, но не хочу обрекать на несвободу. Для этого слишком ценю её сама.


Это тема большого разговора - сожалею что затронул его здесь. Но так уж получается, что собачьи судьбы мне небезразличны, где бы о них не звучало. И всегда стараюсь помочь им - даже если это выражается в развеевании мифов о них. 

А в остальном.......

Не знаю как зовут Вас (Тамара быть может?) - у Вас красивые стихи и мне они нравятся!

----------


## tamara rabe

Всё в порядке, ДОКТОР ДОБРО!  :Aga:  Спасибо за неравнодушие. Рада, что кого-то ещё волнует то же, что и меня.  :flower:

----------


## luudvig

> И сейчас бы с удовольствием имела, но не хочу обрекать на несвободу.


Кого?

----------


## tamara rabe

Того, кто откликнулся.

----------


## luudvig

> Того, кто откликнулся
> не хочу обрекать на несвободу.


Так что ли?:biggrin:

----------


## tamara rabe

Ценю того, кто ценит юмор... :biggrin: :flower: 

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
Некрасивой девочке.

Наверно, бабушка была права -
С лица, действительно, воды не пить...
Но девочке не верится в её слова,
Ведь ей до боли хочется любить.


С лица воды не пить, воды не пить...
Ах, если бы не эти зеркала,
Она счастливою могла бы быть
Без откровенья неподкупного стекла.


Подранком мечется её душа,
Среди обворожительных подруг
До горькой опрометчивости только шаг,
Когда нагрянут чувства вдруг...

Ей с этим надо научиться жить -
Не посвятят ей песен и стихов
И сказочной принцессой на балу не быть -
Душа неискренних не примет слов.

Идёт она, не поднимая глаз,
Не смея верить в то, что, может быть,
В ней все сокровища не на показ
Сумеет кто-то без ключа открыть.

Ну что ты, маленькая, жди, поверь -
Ещё успеешь сладкой горечи любви испить...
Среди находок и среди потерь
Ты только только начинаешь жить.

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
Писала для своей гитары... Она со мною за одно и принимает все шероховатости благосклонно. Второй столбик - припев.

----------


## luudvig

> Ценю того, кто ценит юмор...


Ценю того,кто ценит меня и юмор. :flower:  :flower:  :flower: :biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

*tamara rabe*,
*С наступающим Днём Учителя, коллега* :smile:

 [IMG]http://*********ru/880870.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## tamara rabe

Спасибо огромное за поздравление! Взаимно   :flower: 

Детский рисунок 
на белом листе...
Что за прелесть!
Словно вздох 
Из безгрешных губ
акварели...
Словно сон
среди стылой зимы 
об апреле...
Вне законов,
вне рамок,
вне смысла,
вне надуманных параллелей.

----------


## PAN

> Вне законов,
> вне рамок,
> вне смысла,
> вне надуманных параллелей.


 :Ok: ...

----------


## tamara rabe

Пиратское письмо.

Он имя настоящее почти забыл – 
Привычнее для слуха кличка Бой...
На пристани давно уже прописан был
И всё своё всегда носил с собой.

По чести жить старался он, как только мог...
В одну из собранных бутылок опустил
Своё заветное пиратское письмо
И бросил в море сколько было сил:



«Папа, папка, забери меня с собой!
Мне очень плохо без тебя на земле.
Мне так не хочется опять домой...
Я буду юнгой на твоём корабле.»



Подачек унизительных не принимал,
Взъерошенный и гордый воробей,
Надёжным малым бизнесом себя питал – 
Он был бродяга, только не плебей.

А по ночам он видел много разных стран
И верил изо всех ребячьих сил – 
Его отец, и вправду, капитан
Письмо сегодня утром получил:

*Добавлено через 11 минут*
Моя гитара это приняла.

----------


## tamara rabe

Поговори со мной...
Души моей колодец
Наполнится живой водой,
Мне так приятно говорить с тобой.
Там, под корой
Струится чистый ключ,
Воспринимая голос твой,
Я утоляю жажду ключевой водой.
Мне влаги этой хватит до рассвета.
Ключи живут в душе у каждого из нас;
Пока живём на белом свете,
В них самоочищаемся, как дети...
Затягивает жизнь, бегут года,
Мы о ключах своих порою забываем...
Но жажду надо утолить хоть иногда -
Чем больше черпаешь, тем чище в них вода.
Поговори со мной...
Давай с тобой напьёмся,
Пополним души влагою живой,
Мне так приятно говорить с тобой...

----------


## tamara rabe

Ты делаешь вид, что спишь.
Я делаю вид, что верю
И слышу, о чём молчишь,
Считая свои потери...

Сочувствует нам луна,
Но чем нам помочь не знает...
Не может принять она,
Что силу свою теряет.

Ведь скоро наступит день,
На всё поменяет виды...
Как солнце стирает тень,
Забудем мы все обиды.

Любовь их прогонит прочь,
Но только простит едва ли
Тяжёлую эту ночь,
Что мы у неё украли...

----------


## tamara rabe

Дорогие музыканты и вокалисты! Прошу помощи. Критику, советы...
Суть в том, что молодожёны захотели иметь EINMALIGE - свой неповторимый свадебный вальс на мелодию Ариэля Рамиреса "Alouette" (заставка к старой передаче "В мире животных") Попросили написать слова. 
Свадьба давно прошла. К сожалению, я не знаю, как повели себя мои наивные слова под эту чудесную музыку... Как вы думаете, это могло петься? 
"Шедевр" выставляю ниже:

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Вальс молодожёнов.

             Проигрыш.

Птицей белое платье – 
Фатою – крыло...
Долгожданное счастье вас, точно, нашло! 

Закружит над Землёю вас первый вальс!
Мамы слёзы не скроют 
От счастья за вас...

Радость белой голубкой
Парит над землёй...
Вас любовь, поднимая, зовёт за собой!

Вальс откроет дорогу в земной вояж...
Будет в жизни их много,
Только этот – ваш!
      Вальс откроет дорогу в земной вояж...
      Будет в жизни их много,
      Но вот этот – ваш! 

                   Проигрыш.

Пусть струится он вечно
Теплом по крови,
Пусть рождаются дети от вашей любви!

Пусть останется вечно
Он в ваших сердцах,
Загораясь при встрече, огнём в глазах!

Вальс откроет дорогу в земной вояж...
Будет в жизни их много,
Но этот – ваш!

              Проигрыш.

----------


## Лев

*tamara rabe*,
 Есть небольшие ритмические неточности, но вообщем подходит...(прослушал под оркестр Поля Мориа)

----------


## luudvig

> Вальс молодожёнов.


Намана! :Ok:

----------


## PAN

*tamara rabe*,

На мой взгляд - уже пора показать глаза..........
 :flower: ...

----------


## tamara rabe

Это лаконичное стихотворение когда-то породило желание перевода. Оно попалось мне на глаза в минуты размышления над спором родных - нужно ли играть свадьбу, если уже 6 лет вместе, если уже Ник растёт, если...
Молодые между спорами решили расписаться и одной из мам захотелось произнести в загсе... не тост, не просто поздравление, а... сама не знала, в общем, что...

       WAS ES IST.

„Es ist Unsinn“ – 
Sag die Vernunft.
„Es ist was es ist“ – 
Sagt die Liebe.

„Es ist Unglück“ – 
sagt die Berechnung.
„Es ist nichts als Schmerz“ – 
sagt die Angst.
„Es ist aussichtslos“ – 
sagt die Einsicht.
„Es ist was es ist“ – 
sagt die Liebe.

„Es ist lächerlich“ – 
sagt der Stolz.
 „Es ist leichtsinnig“ – 
sagt der Verstand.
„Es ist unmöglich“ – 
sagt die Erfahrung.
„Es ist was es ist“ – 
sagt die Liebe. 

                           Erich Fried (1924 – 1988).

  Я знаю, что такое перевод. Точный, вольный, построчный, с сохранением размера и мелодики... и т. д.  Но меня, как говорится, понесло! В результате получилась притча - а ля на тему... Надеюсь, автор меня простил.  Да, кстати, свадьба всё же была.

К спорам о браке.
(По мотивам версии Эриха Фрида – «Was es ist»)

        Притча.

Заспорили понятия о том, что же есть брак?...
Да так – 
Что к мнению единому не удаётся им прийти никак!
«Это – абсурд!» - сказал РАССУДОК убеждённо
И сам своим словам поверил неуклонно!
«Что есть, то есть» - ЛЮБОВЬ спокойно отвечала.
С РАССУДКОМ спорить ни о чём она не стала...
«Это – несчастье!» - заявил РАССЧЁТ – 
Разбогатеешь в браке – с точностью наоборот!
«Всё так, - и здесь ЛЮБОВЬ сказала – 
В браке выгоды, конечно, мало...»
«А разве можно в браке жить без боли?!
Зачем же к ней идти по доброй воле? – 
Засомневался Страх, - примеров-то не мало!»
На что ЛЮБОВЬ согласно головой кивала...
 БЛАГОРАЗУМИЕ заметило, что это – безнадёжно! – 
Счастливым в браке быть надолго – невозможно!
ЛЮБОВЬ на это только промолчала,
БЛАГОРАЗУМИЮ она ничем не отвечала...
«Но это же нелепо! – хмыкнула ГОРДЫНЯ, - 
Любое чувство в браке быстренько остынет!»
На что ЛЮБОВЬ невесело сказала:
«И такое, как не жаль, увы, бывало...»
«Жить в браке – это ведь сплошные хлопоты!» - 
Ужаснулся мудрый ОПЫТ!
ЛЮБОВЬ с улыбкой терпеливой выслушала всех,
Не перебив, не поддержав ни этих и ни тех, она сказала:
«Что б вы не говорили,  браков на земле не меньше стало!
Уж, если сердце искренне полюбит – 
То свадьба и была, и есть, и будет!
 РАССУДОК – хорошо. 
РАССЧЁТ в другом каком-то деле тоже нужен.
СТРАХ – не помощник вам!
БЛАГОРАЗУМИЕ придёт под стать годам...
ГОРДЫНЮ лучше вам на гордость поменять.
И ОПЫТ очень скоро вам умней поможет стать.
Но лишь ЛЮБОВЬ, которая вас привела сюда,
Пусть остаётся в ваших душах  навсегда!
Тогда уж точно эти золотые два кольца,
У которых, как известно, ни начала – ни конца,
Как символ бесконечности, в одно соединят сердца!

----------


## Ольвия

> Заспорили понятия о том, что же есть брак?...


Умничка!!!!!! :Ok:

----------


## smychok

+1

----------


## tamara rabe

Полетела горлинка
Над водою ясною...
Полетела гордая
За мечтой напрасною.

Гнёздышко оставила
Ради сиза голубя,
Крылышки расправила - 
Сохрани, Господь, тебя...

Там за морем, за морем
Ждёт мечта прекрасная,
За туманным маревом
Встанет зорька ясная...

Жалко не дотянется,
Да не хватит птахе сил,
Но любовь останется 
Между малых сизых крыл.

Пёрышко качается 
На седой морской волне...
Жаль, что так случается,
Странно, что так больно мне...

----------


## Black Lord

*tamara rabe*,не захотел выделять и цитировать, понравилось почти всё! :flower:

----------


## tamara rabe

Набегалась, умаялась...
Весь день был соткан из тревог.
Как жаль, что даже в малости
Я уберечь тебя не смог...

    Я так люблю, моя родная,
    Улыбку сонную твою
    И чем помочь тебе, я знаю - 
    Я колыбельную тебе спою.

Прохладу рук и плеч твоих
Укрою нежностью своей
И разделю я на двоих
Всю суету ушедших дней.

Душа твоя доверчиво
Притихла кротко у плеча.
Ты, как дитя, застенчива,
Боюсь обидеть невзначай...

Ты отпусти печали прочь,
Усни с любовью в унисон,
Я попрошу хозяйку-ночь,
Пусть нам подарит сладкий сон.

----------


## Ольвия

*tamara rabe*, :flower:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> WAS ES IST.
> 
> „Es ist Unsinn“ – 
> Sag die Vernunft.
> „Es ist was es ist“ – 
> Sagt die Liebe.
> 
> „Es ist Unglück“ – 
> sagt die Berechnung.
> ...


Ничего ,что я тоже тут, по тому же поводу?
Ваш свободный перевод очень глубок и является именно Вашим восприятием произведения...
Здорово , когда стихи порождают стихи!

Меня затронули глубина и смысл стихотворения на немецком и 
я попробовала сделать так сказать прямой перевод.


"Это глупость" -- 
Говорит серьёзность. 
"Это есть, что есть" -- 
Говорит  любовь. 

"Это несчастье"  -- 
говорит расчет. 
"Это ничего, кроме боли "-- 
говорит тревога. 
" Это безнадёжность" -- 
говорит понимание. 
"Это есть, что есть -- 
говорит любовь. 

"Это смешно" --
говорит гордость. 
"Это безответственно" -- 
говорит сознание 
"Это невозможно" -- 
говорит опыт. 
"Это есть, что есть" -- 
говорит любовь. 

Спасибо за это произведение.   :flower:

----------


## tamara rabe

:flower:  :flower:  :flower:   Отлично!

Это правда. Иногда, вроде бы, простые слова, известные истины, а цепляет до глубины души. Просто, совпадаешь.

----------


## tamara rabe

Ещё не утро, но уже не ночь...
Я предрассветной музыке внимаю,
А в ней солирует на мягких барабанах дождь,
О чём он плачет, я почти что понимаю.

 Открою двери на балкон, входи ко мне,
            Я заварю покрепче кофе на двоих...
            На гуще погадаем, что останется на дне,
            И утирать с лица не станем слёз твоих.

Доверься, как умеешь только ты,
Очисть меня от накипи моих обид...
Сотри с души моей случайные черты
И поврачуй то место, где болит.

Мы молча побесеседуем с тобой,
Что скажешь, что отвечу, я не знаю...
Давай смешаем и разбавим нашу боль,
Только не плачь, пожалуйста, я заклинаю.

Когда же нас коснётся первый луч,
Окажется причиной слёз пустяк...
Они иссякнут и нам станет лучше – 
Всё будет выглядеть совсем, совсем не так.

----------


## Skadi

> _Прохладу рук и плеч твоих
> Укрою нежностью своей
> И разделю я на двоих
> Всю суету ушедших дней._





> _Доверься, как умеешь только ты,
> Очисть меня от накипи моих обид...
> Сотри с души моей случайные черты
> И поврачуй то место, где болит._


Спасибо  :flower:

----------


## tamara rabe

Я умею летать.

Между строк, между слов
Научилась читать
И в пространстве миров
Я умею летать –
Мимо строгих таможен,
Выше всяких границ
Знаю, путь мой возможен
С караванами птиц.

В те края, в те края,
Где, всему вопреки,  
С чьей-то лёгкой руки –  
Появилась я... 

Я не ведьма, не призрак,
Но дарован мне миг –
Сквозь волшебную призму
Ощутить этот мир...
Мне обычного мало,
Скучно в серости дней,
Я о светлом мечтала
Вслед за рифмой моей.

Покружив над землёй,
Опущусь на траву,
Где зелёной весной
В добрых снах я живу
И под ливень косой,
Что в душе берегу,
Я, как в детстве, босой
По траве побегу...

----------


## Ольвия

*tamara rabe*,
 :flower:

----------


## tamara rabe

Носик правильной формы
И приподнят до первой звезды.
Эталонные нормы
Уведут, унесут от беды...
Что-то там про судить,
Что-то там про судимы...
Что-то там про любить,
Что-то там про любимы...

Только, Ваше Высочество,
Мне плевать на пророчества...
Мне дороже в сто крат
Одино-чест-во.

Да, земной я и грешный,
Мне безумно понравились Вы
Красотою нездешней,
Интеллектом достойным молвы...
И вполне может быть,
Наши чувства реальны,
И вполне может быть,
Вы, мадам, идеальны...

----------


## Ольвия

*tamara rabe*,
 Я удивляюсь. как Вы можете писать от мужчины?????!!!!!:redface: :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## MOPO

> Я удивляюсь. как Вы можете писать от мужчины?????


 :Aga:

----------


## tamara rabe

Я понимаю их лучше, чем женщин. У них как-то всё... честнее. Да простят меня представительницы слабого пола. Впрочем, можно поспорить...

----------


## Ольвия

> Я понимаю их лучше, чем женщин. У них как-то всё... честнее.


Согласна..... :flower:      Именно поэтому у меня все друзья - мужчины и всего лишь одна подруга - она мне как сестра...

----------


## Kliakca

> Я удивляюсь. как Вы можете писать от мужчины?????!!!!!


Оль, включи воображение...
Какие бы слова ты хотела услышать от своей половинки и что на самом деле он отвечает? Вот это и запиши, получишь аналог. :Aga: 
Это не так сложно.

----------


## Ольвия

> Оль, включи воображение...


Попробую....:biggrin: :Oj:  :flower:

----------


## Kliakca

> Попробую....


В разделе полно таких опытов диалогов от двух лиц одним человеком.
Вот тебе ещё пример; http://forum.in-ku.com/showpost.php?...&postcount=149
Или зайди к Звёздочке, там тексты мужские и женские или к Малине сладкой.

----------


## Black Lord

> Эталонные нормы
> Уведут, унесут от беды...


 :flower:

----------


## tamara rabe

Дежа вю

Изволите слушать... так я расскажу,
О том, как кругами по жизни хожу...
Всё кажется, прямо и вот поворот,
А мысли упрямо опять у ворот...

Так может, не глупости про дежа вю?
Вдруг покажется, знаю я участь свою...
Ведь свежие гнёзда по-старому вьют,
И новые песни о том же поют.

Как будто всё было со мной не во сне
И нежное чудо проснулось во мне...
Мы счастливы были с тобой до утра,
Но знали, что скоро прощаться пора.

Откуда нам это дано было знать,
Что в серое небо тебе улетать...
Как будто в замедленном старом кино,
Мы видели это с тобою давно...

----------


## Ольвия

*tamara rabe*,
 :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> И в пространстве миров
> Я умею летать





> Знаю, путь мой возможен
> С караванами птиц





> Мне обычного мало,
> Скучно в серости дней





> Мы счастливы были с тобой до утра,
> Но знали, что скоро прощаться пора.
> Откуда нам это дано было знать,
> Что в серое небо тебе улетать...


Тамара, Вы мне созвучны - спасибо  :flower:

----------


## tamara rabe

Подари мне рассвет.

То встречаемся, то вдруг теряемся...
Не словам доверяем – глазам,
В объяснениях мы не нуждаемся,
Наши встречи – целебный бальзам.

И когда под созвездием тающим
Нежно розовый глянет просвет,
Не дари мне цветов умирающих,
Подари мне, любимый, рассвет.

Не живём друг без друга, а маемся...
Мучать в клетке любовь не хотим,
Словно птицы по зову снимаемся
И навстречу друг другу летим.

Может быть, это вовсе не правильно,
Может быть, это даже грешно,
Но любовь не умеет быть праведной...
И покоя нам с ней не дано.

----------


## Ольвия

*tamara rabe*,
 Спасибо..... Люблю Вас читать.... :flower:

----------


## Kliakca

> Подари мне рассвет.


Очень трогательно и нежно  :flower:

----------


## tamara rabe

Простите за сумбурную многоплановость. Никаких циклов, никакой хронологии... Сюжетов их пальца не высасываю... Всё, что пишу, почти документально. Вот и это - результат моего неожиданного сна. Наш реальный сосед дядя Сеня приснился. Может быть он хотел, чтобы я это написала в его память...


Умирал старик на закате дня...
Попросил мальца отпустить коня.
Умирал старик, да не в первый раз,
В самый первый раз – выполнял приказ.

Ты иди, мой конь, к водопою сам...
Привыкай, гнедой, к молодым рукам.
Не могу, прости, я пойти с тобой,
Да и взять тебя не могу с собой...

Это был его самый первый бой,
Друга заслонить он хотел собой...
Чудом выжил сам, удивляя всех,
Не услышал, жаль, сына первый смех.

Дважды умер он, как домой пришёл 
И любимую с сыном не нашёл...
Ту, что так ждала, да не дождалась,
Что, оставив боль, по судьбе ушла...

Умирал тогда, когда пропил сын,
Ордена его, что не поносил...
Да, спасибо внук – дедовы глаза,
Добрая душа, чистый, как слеза!

Ради этих глаз надо было жить
И из пепла дни снова возродить.
Только как его, да не испугать...
«Ты ступай к коню. Надо мне поспать...»

----------


## oskar_65

> Ради этих глаз надо было жить
> И из пепла дни снова возродить.
> Только как его, да не испугать...
> «Ты ступай к коню. Надо мне поспать...»


Хороший слог, и нерв присутствует.  :flower:

----------


## Kliakca

> написала в его память...


Суппер стих, очень больно читать и очень трогательно!!! :flower:

----------


## smychok

> Умирал старик на закате дня...
> Попросил мальца отпустить коня.


Потрясающий стих... Аж мураши побежали...
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## tamara rabe

Магия улыбки.

Ну, что, подруга, 
Вот и утро... и опять, опять по кругу!...
Помадой губки тронь
И разожги в глазах своих огонь,
Чтоб захотелось о тебя кому-нибудь согреться – 
Чужое счастье, как бальзам на сердце – 
Затянет раны и надежда оживёт;
Нет, не распято, вот оно! Живёт!
Улыбка тянет взгляды, как магнит,
И завораживает и манит,
И сразу хочется узнать её причину,
Свои печали дальше отодвинув,
И инстинктивно просится в ответ,
Как зайчик солнечный, привет
Кому-то просто так отправить...
В недоумении приятном, как тебя сейчас 
Вдруг ни с того и ни с сего оставить.

----------


## Kliakca

[IMG]http://*********org/21307.gif[/IMG]

----------


## tamara rabe

Осеннее письмо.

Мне ветер-почтальон письмо в открытое окно забросил,
Наивное по-детски было содержание его...
О том, что в моде на сегодня витражи на просинь,
Что  осень не жалеет злата своего.

В конверте жёлтом на прожилках тонких я читаю
О том, как снятся веткам изумрудные листы,
О том, что только по весне вернутся птичьи стаи,
А помыслы у снега первого чисты.

О том, что мне сегодня ни о чём грустить не надо,
И что весной за каждый из печальных дней...
Билетик, неприменно, на концерт я получу в награду,
Солировать в котором будет соловей.

----------


## Black Lord

> Умирал старик на закате дня...


Шикарная песнь! Спасибо, зацепило. :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## LenZ

Очень нравятся Ваши стихи. Вот это особенно -



> Умирал старик на закате дня...


Пишите по особенному!  :flower:

----------


## tamara rabe

По венам запястья
Твой профиль рисую
И в память за счастьем
По грани иду я...

В покое ли всуе,
Как чьё-то заклятье,
Твой профиль рисую
Опять и опять я.

Пульсируют вены...
Лицо, как живое.
Пустыня вселенной,
Но нас уже двое...

----------


## Ольвия

> По венам запястья
> Твой профиль рисую


 :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## tamara rabe

Прочла у ДЯДИ ВАДИ "Скажи, о чём смеялась ты?" и вспомнила о своём давнем из тетрадки "Для нас" ( это значит - для нас с гитарой)...

Ты параллельный мир. Ты мой мираж,
Но никогда об этом не узнаешь...
Недосягаемость твоя – твой вечный страж.
Мой домик карточный ты, походя, ломаешь...

В душе моей живёшь всегда
Зарубкой вечною на сердце
И никогда, и никуда
Мне от неё уже не деться.

Я не скажу тебе не завтра, не сейчас
О наваждении своём ни слова.
Есть я и ты, не существует нас...
И эта истина убийственно сурова.

Меня устраивает этой тайны тень;
Уж лучше спутником твоим остаться,
Чем вдруг в один прекрасный, ясный день
В твоей особенности разочароваться...

----------


## tamara rabe

Вызвала настороженность телячья восторженность племянницы и её подружек имиджем "стервы"... Они уверены (пока), что это есть хорошо во всех отношениях. :frown: Или я устарела...

В моде женщины – вампы,
В моде женщины – стервы...
В общепринятых штампах
Оголённые нервы...
Беззащитность под маской?
Феминистская мода?
Обделённые  лаской
Или шутка природы?
Не соскучишься с вами,
И красавицы – верно!
Вызывающий имидж
И успешны, наверно...
Стервой, будто бы визою,
И походкою бравой 
Представляетесь с вызовом,
Может быть вы и правы?...
Эти сцены приватные
Нас минули едва ли...
Только есть и обратная
Сторона у медали.
Ведь у каждого слова,
(Словари наши правы)
Есть сюжет и основа,
Часто хуже отравы...
Так откроешь и думаешь – 
Применять его надо ли...
По значению «стерва» - 
Суть равняется – падали.

----------


## Ольвия

*tamara rabe*, :flower: 
 Смотря что вкладывать в слово "Стерва".... Я тоже ею являюсь............

----------


## Black Lord

> Я тоже ею являюсь............


Сомневаюсь............:rolleyes:

----------


## Ольвия

> Сомневаюсь.....


И чего это??????????:biggrin:

----------


## tamara rabe

Вот слово то меня как раз и смущает...  :Aga:

----------


## Лев

> По значению «стерва» - 
> Суть равняется – падали.


Не равняется суть падали,
Ведь в природе стервятники - птицы.
Мертвое - падаль, сравнивать надо ли
С птицей, что чистит? Что с ней сравнится?
Женщина-стерва что очищает? -
Только себя и вокруг разрушает.
Ну, а стервозный мужчина ей в пару,
Вот поддадут вместе всем они жару :Vah:  :Aga:  :Oj: kuku

----------


## tamara rabe

"Ворон ворону глаз не выклюет..."
Такие на одной территории не уживаются. :biggrin:
А о роли чистильщиков... мысль интересная. Возможно они и призваны рвать там, где тонко? :rolleyes:

----------


## Skadi

> Недосягаемость твоя – твой вечный страж.
> Мой домик карточный ты, походя, ломаешь...


Недосягаемость твоя - твой вечный страж.
Наш домик карточный ты, походя, ломаешь.
В душе же тихо плачешь и страдаешь... 

 :flower:

----------


## tamara rabe

Завидую сама себе!!! На РТР планета идёт концерт 
Хворостовский - Крутой...  Нет слов. Наслаждение!

----------


## tamara rabe

Удивительно... Уже 1 декабря, а журавли всё ещё прощаются. Сегодня с самого утра кружат и кружат, завораживая своим криком.

Подарите мне, пожалуйста, красивую картинку с летящими журавлями, если можно. Давно и безуспешно ищу... :rolleyes:

----------


## Лев

> Подарите мне, пожалуйста, красивую картинку с летящими журавлями


Я могу только свои песни, где есть строки про улетающих птиц:
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/528118
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/677422

----------


## tamara rabe

Спасибо, Лев! Очень красивые песни. Особенно первая.  :flower:

----------


## oskar_65

[IMG]http://*********org/121028.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/106692.jpg[/IMG]  :flower:

----------


## tamara rabe

Оскар! Забыла, когда так радовалась подарку... Благодарю от всего сердца. :flower:

----------


## Kliakca

> Подарите мне, пожалуйста, красивую картинку с летящими журавлями, если можно. Давно и безуспешно ищу...


Надо было в поиск написать (Картинки журавлей), там столько этого добра!

[IMG]http://*********org/114895.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/115919.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/122063.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/118991.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/120015.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/106703.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/107727.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/110799.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/111823.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/100559.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## oskar_65

*tamara rabe*,
Да чего там... :Oj:

----------


## tamara rabe

И Вам, Настя, спасибо! Я только обживаю планету Интернет и многих вещей просто не знаю. С ващей помошью, глядишь, тоже освоюсь.  :Aga:   :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

Тамара - Вам с улыбкой :smile:

[IMG]http://*********ru/975064.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/982232.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/980184.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## tamara rabe

Ой, ребята! Skadi... :flower:  Вы меня убили в хорошем смысле этого слова.  :Aga:  Спасибо огромное! Какая красота. 
Теперь мне будет из чего выбрать иллюстрацию на свой сборник.:rolleyes:

----------


## Skadi

*tamara rabe*,
Тамара, просто хотелось сделать Вам приятное, и...я тоже люблю журавлей :smile: :flower:

----------


## tamara rabe

Что же вы задержались, перелётные птицы - 
Вас давно ожидают иные края...
Так не просто проститься 
Вам с родимой землицей,
Где над каждым гнездом плачет песня своя...

В ней, похоже, отчасти,
Об утраченном счастье...
Мою грешную душу вы рвёте на части.

Пожелаю удачи и махну вам рукою...
Возвращайтесь весною обратно сюда,
Где на свет появились,
Где летать научились...
Ваша грустная песня, как боль, навсегда.

----------


## MOPO

> В ней, похоже, отчасти,
> Об утраченном счастье...
> Мою грешную душу вы рвёте на части.


Мне очень понравились эти строки ....

----------


## tamara rabe

Трактат о бытовухе.:biggrin:
  Есть у меня удивительный критик. Это друг семьи. Он – единственный, кто знает пароль к папке с моими виршами. Время от времени он туда добирается и об этом я догадываюсь уже по выражению его лица или лаконичным фразам, которые понимаем только мы. Например, недавно они с женой (заядлый холостяк женился и находится в стадии притирки...) появились у нас в гостях. После приветствия я, конечно, вставила свой вопрос: «Ну как?» На что последовала лаконичная оценка: «Кончай скулить! Сыт по горло... Хочу пива!» Муж сразу же пошёл за пивом, а я улыбнулась... Ему просто надоело читать мои философские умозаключения. И «пиво», которого он хочет – не что иное, как сокращение от слова «позитива». За пивом со смехом рассуждали о плюсах и минусах холостяцкой и семейной жизни. О поползновениях Алёнки изменить его привычный уклад... Типа анекдота о нудной жене, которая 1го мая всё приставала: «Вынеси ёлку, да вынеси ёлку...» Наш друг посетовал, что нет микстуры от бытовухи... Я, конечно, вскоре её сочинила, хотя и не любитель писать юмористические вещи. Но позитив, так позитив!

 Микстура от бытовухи.

Простуженный гoбой нудит с экрана,
Ты завелась опять ему под стать...
Давлю любимый уголок дивана
И никакой надежды переждать...

А не пойти-ка мне гулять?!
И ничего, что время спать...
Уж лучше пару кружек пива,
Да звёзды на небе считать!

Претензии с утра уже забудешь –  
Их, слава богу, можно переспать...
Опять и мягкой,  и пушистой будешь,
И подвигов до ночи будешь ждать...

Давай не будем больше вечерами
Опилки заново упавшие пилить...
Пускай не клинит бытовуха между нами,
И не мешает мою жёнушку любить!

  Недели через три мы были с ответным визитом. Хозяин дома, как бы между прочим, но в очень походящий момент берёт гитару и, по-ковбойски, лихо исполняет мою «микстуру»... Но припев поёт уже свой:

Да починю я унитаз!!!
Но умоляю – не сейчас...
Уж лучше пару кружек пива – 
Не может он поссорить нас!

У молодой жены – рот до ушей! Значит «микстура» успешно действует. Привыкания нет, потому что припев обновляется довольно часто... Мы от души посмеялись и так же порадовались за них.

----------


## Лев

гОбой(oboe):rolleyes:

----------


## Black Lord

> Да починю я унитаз!!!
> Но умоляю – не сейчас...
> Уж лучше пару кружек пива – 
> Не может он поссорить нас!


:biggrin:

----------


## tamara rabe

Какой хороший день простился с нами,
Я завершу его двумя свечами...
И перед ними, чтобы не забыла,
Припомню всё, что от рассвета было;
Я написала строки, что просились так давно,
Соединить которые всё было не дано...
Я искупалась в озере любимых ясных глаз,
Любви ответной получив аванс.
Я запах тельца сонного вдохнула...
И, от избытка светлых чувств,
В ладошках маленького сына утонула.
Заботилась весь день о тех, кого люблю
И занималась тем, чему благоволю...
И ничего плохого, даже в малом, не случилось – 
Спасибо, Господи, за эту милость.
За Доброту Вселенскую твою.
Прими среди молитв, к тебе идущих,
 и  эту благодарность женскую мою.

----------


## tamara rabe

Всё чащё выбывают адресаты
В тот мир, откуда не обещано возврата...
Всё реже круг родных тебе людей,
Всё глуше топот лошадей,
Что возвращать умеют в детство...
И превращается наследство
В ненужный ворох из обыденных вещей,
Всё чаще кажется, что ты уже ничей...
Что миссия твоя теперь завершена,
И что бокал пьянящего вина
Испит уже давно до дна...
Ну что ж... сопротивляться бесполезно и не надо.
Лишь детский смех – вот истинная ценность и награда
Всему тому, ради чего ты в этот мир пришёл
И, наконец-то, самый главный в жизни смысл нашёл.

----------


## tamara rabe

Колыбельная феи сна

Не просыпайся, маленькая, это продолженье сна...
Мы неприменно лань твою догоним,
Погладить даст себя доверчиво она,
Ладони нам губами бархатными тронет.

Спи, малышка, спи, не просыпайся...
Скоро зайчик солнечный придёт.
Спи, малышка, спи и улыбайся...
Он обязательно тебя найдёт.


Мне так хотелось бы твой сладкий сон продлить,
Хотя надолго это невозможно...
Натягивая эту сказочную нить,
Уйдём из темноты с тобою осторожно.

Всё будет завтра от рассвета, а пока...
Беги за пёстрым мотыльком по лету!
Я подниму твои качели в облака,
А тыкву превращу в чудесную карету...

----------


## Kliakca

> Колыбельная феи сна


*tamara rabe*, :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## tamara rabe

Прощай, мой год очередной!
Ты остаёшься за спиной...
Тебе вдогонку я бокал свой подниму.
Чем поделился ты со мной, 
Чему остался ты виной...
Я лишь со временем когда-нибудь пойму.

И не теперь, и не сейчас
Рассудит это время нас,
Ну а теперь давай прощаться, дорогой...
Оставь мне лучшее в запас,
Нам расставаться пробил час – 
Тебе на смену поспешает год другой!

Никто не может предсказать,
Что нам найти, что потерять,
С кем враждовать и с кем придётся нам дружить...
Не будем на судьбу пенять – 
Достойно надо год принять – 
Давай, дружище, просто... просто будем жить!

----------


## Лев

> Давай, дружище, просто... просто будем жить!


Нальём в бокал и... будем пить!:smile:

----------


## tamara rabe

:biggrin:  :Pivo:   :Aga:

----------


## Skadi

> Никто не может предсказать,
> Что нам найти, что потерять,
> С кем враждовать и с кем придётся нам дружить...


Бывает, скажут - не соврут -
Что поредел друзей редут,
И что настанет Судный день,
Возьмёт который многих в тень...
 :flower:

----------


## Skadi

*tamara rabe*,
*Тамара, с Новым годом!
Удачи, здоровья, верных друзей,
счастья в душе и сердце :smile:*

 [IMG]http://*********org/78457.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Kliakca

[IMG]http://*********ru/1010828.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

*tamara rabe*,
Тамара, Вы где? :smile: :flower:

----------


## tamara rabe

Переживаю стихи Дяди Вади...  :Aga:  :flower:

----------


## Лев

> Переживаю стихи Дяди Вади...


попробуй пережить песню на свои стихи:smile: :flower: 
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/707241/

----------


## tamara rabe

Лев! Вы меня убили в самом лучшем смысле этого слова!  Впервые слышу свои слова на настоящую музыку и в прекрасном исполнении. 
Польщена.  :Oj:  Огромное спасибо!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Лев

> Лев! Вы меня убили в самом лучшем смысле этого слова! Впервые слышу свои слова на настоящую музыку и в прекрасном исполнении


Твори ещё :flower:

----------


## egorOFF

> Лев! Вы меня убили в самом лучшем смысле этого слова!  Впервые слышу свои слова на настоящую музыку и в прекрасном исполнении. 
> Польщена.  Огромное спасибо!!!


Он в этом плане есть рецидивист -
В меня стрелял уже раз двадцать...
:rolleyes:

----------


## tamara rabe

И наповал? Или оставил жить?...
Или, как в случае со мной,
Он посоветовал и Вам творить? :biggrin:

----------


## tamara rabe

У меня, как часто бывает, всплеск вдогонку очередной дискуссии...

«Бороться за любовь»... не понимаю!
И смысла этих слов не принимаю.
Возьмитесь это словосочетанье объснить...
Его в любви, по-моему, совсем не может быть.

Она, как молния – на краткий миг,
Непроизвольна, словно птичий крик...
Она хрупка, как нереальный сон,
Как острой боли сладкий стон,
Как блики солнца в глубине колодца...
Тогда... как можно за неё  б о р о т ь с я?...

----------


## Лев

> «Бороться за любовь»... не понимаю!


Когда борба с борбой борбутся,
Таки и не во что обуться... :Vah: , сказал один старый одессит.

----------


## Валерьевна

Рука, которая меня ласкает.
И губы, которые меня целуют.
Это у всех такое бывает?
Художники тоже это рисуют?
Но называют ли это любовью?
Или ещё это как называют?
Или любовь – то, что смешано с кровью,
Где на дуэли тебя убивают?
Может любовь это жертвенник в храме?
Куда ты приносишь себя и других,
Всё забывая, своими руками,
Пытаешься сделать счастливее их?
 :Tu:

----------


## Лев

*Валерьевна*,
 Не всё ровно по ритму...  Хочешь быть только гостьей - будь. Есть что показать, открывай свою тему.

----------


## tamara rabe

А у нас журавли уже возвращаются... 


Ах, зачем же так рано то возвращаетесь вы...
Над февральскою заводью побелевшей травы?
Или было не сытно вам на привольных югах?
Или солнце несёте нам на усталых крылах?

Или просто соскучились за родной стороной – 
Много стран перевидели, а такой ни одной...
И знакомой дорогою до родного гнезда
Возвращаетесь снова вы неприменно сюда.

Объясняется запросто вот такой феномен...
Только хочется верить мне всем наукам взамен;
Не одними инстинктами вас дороги вели – 
Притяженьем единственной и любимой земли.

----------


## Skadi

> журавли уже возвращаются...


:rolleyes:........:smile: :flower:

----------


## tamara rabe

Снова в мире весна!
Ошалелые птицы поют
И зелёный салют
Молодые побеги
Восторженно к небу несут!

Просыпается сок
Под корою у белых берёз
И сияние звёзд
Увлекает рассудок
В государство несбыточных грёз...

Это было всегда,
Это будет, конечно, и впредь – 
Молодеем на треть!
Сердце каждое вдруг
Начинает без музыки петь!

Всё равно, сколько лет!
Если в сердце бушует пожар – 
Береги этот дар
И упругие вены к душе
Пусть несут свой волшебный нектар!

----------


## Skadi

> Просыпается сок
> Под корою у белых берёз
> И сияние звёзд
> Увлекает рассудок
> В государство несбыточных грёз...


:smile: :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> Никто не может предсказать,
> Что нам найти, что потерять,
> С кем враждовать и с кем придётся нам дружить...


 :Aga:

----------


## Skadi

> Увлекает рассудок
> В государство несбыточных грёз...


................ :flower:

----------


## PAN

> Снова в мире весна!


*tamara rabe*,
 Ждем... :flower:

----------


## tamara rabe

Очень приятно, когда ждут. Спасибо!  :flower: 

Вот, с пылу с жару... Спела другу в субботу. 
("Вира помалу" - его излюбленное выражение.)



 С днём рождения, друг!

Снова свежее утро 
    нас в дороге застало,
Приближая конец, 
    а быть может, начало...
Но зачем-то оно
Нам подарком дано - 
Так что душу буди, друг,
              и... вира помалу!

Были горькие дни,
    их не так уж и мало,
От удара под дых
    тебя горе качало...
Только ты устоял
И друзей не менял,
Так что снова вставай, друг,
              и... вира помалу!

Важно, чтобы любовь
    сердцу не изменяла,
Чтобы птица-мечта
     свой полёт не прервала...
Поцелуй эту жизнь
И держи виражи - 
Ей спасибо скажи, друг,
     и... вира помалу!

----------


## tamara rabe

Не оставляй меня, мечта...
Дай невесомости подняться,
Начавшись с чистого листа,
Как за соломинку держаться...

Стереть с души чужие знаки,
Омыть солёное лицо...
Поверить брошенной собаке,
Что в мире мало подлецов.

Подняв глаза, напиться неба,
Открыть тайник, весь мир любя,
И, превращая правду в небыль,
Вдруг... обнаружить там тебя!

Держи меня на этом свете,
Моя заветная мечта,
Ведь там живут любовь и дети,
А ты прекрасна и чиста...

----------


## Лайн

> Поверить брошенной собаке,
> Что в мире мало подлецов.


 :flower:

----------


## tamara rabe

Здравствуйте, все! Соскучилась! Захотелось вас почитать и послушать!  :flower: 

_     Несбыточный сон.

Потакаю, грешна,
Потакаю желанию...
Как девчёнка, бегу
Я к тебе на свидание
И в тебя в сотый раз
Я влюбляюсь сейчас – 
Нет на свете грешней,
Но счастливее нас!

Бежит по камушкам река,
Она чиста и глубока,
Я не войду в неё пока – 
Боюсь проснуться...
Боюсь реалии вернуть,
Боюсь мечту мою спугнуть,
Хочу успеть горячих губ твоих коснуться.

Убегают года,
И мудреет сознание – 
Говорит: «Ерунда 
Это ваше свидание!»
Но зачем же тогда
Снится эта вода,
Если в жизни её 
Не испить никогда?..._

----------


## tamara rabe

Минута в миноре...

Ах, как же удивительно устроен этот мир...
В нём свой амфитеатр, где разыграны сюжеты,
В нём свой забавный и жестокий тир
С мишенями талантливых поэтов,
Шутов и скоморохов, гениев и безобидных голиафов.
В нём допустимое соотношение вопросов и ответов...
Своя голгофа и своя система штрафов,
Своя изысканная форма рабства,
Оплаченная обречённость гладиаторов,
Своя надуманная схема братства
И предсказуемая мудрость заказных ораторов.
В нём иерархия в угоду власть имущим,
В нём нищеты и блеска вечное соседство,
Неписанный закон дающим и берущим,
Передаваемый из века оного в наследство.
В нём неизбежно приближение конца...
Нам только кажется, что нет предела свету
И что  спасение зависит от конкретного лица...
Пока способна нас выдерживать планета,
Мы будем жить благословением Творца.

----------


## Лев

> Пока способна нас выдерживать планета,
> Мы будем жить благословением Творца.


Ракеты ядерные - благословенье это,
Считает кое-кто с того "конца" :Aga:

----------


## tamara rabe

Информация для размышления...

Забежала в гости подружка. Сидим на кухне, а у меня в самых неожиданных местах может оказаться листок с набросками... Через пару недель собираемся на свадьбу. От меня будут ждать напутствия. Вот я и начала его, намереваясь уложиться строчек в двадцать. Подруга прочла это начало и озадачила меня критической мыслью, суть которой заключилась примерно в: "Свадьба не место для мудрых речей! Там всё равно никто ничего не слушает. Шоу и зрелищ!" Отшутившись, она вскоре ушла, а я задумалась - может быть, она права... Ну, не люблю я тривиальных "Поздравляю и желаю
                   Тра-та та-та, тра-та та!"
Теперь вот и думаю - писать ли дальше...  :Tu: 

Семья и брак... извечный компромисс - 
Подарок свыше или, может быть, судьбы каприз...
Но при любом раскладе перед нами только два пути -
Либо принять его таким, как есть,
                          и вместе смело эти тернии пройти,
Либо искать и дальше вечный идеал, рискуя не найти.
...

----------


## Лев

*tamara rabe*,
 Подруга права :Aga:  
 И стих тяжеловат...
 Найди повеселей слова -
 Удача будет во сто крат:wink:

----------


## Лайн

> Свадьба не место для мудрых речей! Там всё равно никто ничего не слушает.


я на своей свадьбе всех внимательно слушала, а гостям может и неинтересно, но и не им посвящается 
а что и прослушала, так все открытки с пожеланиями могу взять и внимательно перечитать,храню :Oj: 
но длинно не надо,а то гостей с пожеланиями много,очередьkuku

----------


## tamara rabe

Ну, тогда закончим так:

Ваш выбор сделан и поэтому, ребятки,
Пусть будет вместе вам почаще сладко,
Хотя семейный воз приходится тащить порой и в горку...
И лишь сегодня, лишь сегодня, в виде исключения,
Нам, почему-то, всем немного... г о р ь к о?...
ГОРЬКО!!!

----------


## Skadi

*tamara rabe*,
Тамара, Вы позволите? :rolleyes: 

_Ваш выбор сделан! И поэтому, ребятки,
Пусть будет вместе вам почаще сладко!
Семейный воз не просто тащить в горку!
Возможно, к вам заглянут и за шторку...
Но, коль любовь двоих соединила,
Непобедимая дана вам счастья сила!
Друг друга очень берегите только!
Мы с удовольствием сейчас вам крикнем:
"Горько!"_

----------


## tamara rabe

Ладно... пошла выбирать открытку! Спасибо за участие в процессе. :biggrin:

----------


## tamara rabe

Улечу, убегу, уеду от себя!
Не хочу быть рядом с кем-то, не любя...
Отпущу на волю боль, забуду о тебе
И, как ребёнок, покорюсь судьбе...

А ты когда-нибудь заметишь вдруг,
Как много фаворитов и подруг,
Но стало холодно без ясного огня,
В котором согревалась от меня...

Погаснет на твоём столе свеча,
Темно и зябко станет по ночам...
Ты загрустишь опять без света моего,
Да только не вернуть уже его...

----------


## tamara rabe

Ты сожгла меня на костре обмана...
Принесла меня в жертву бога лжи,
Догорит огонь – пеплом стану – 
Госткой серою у межи...

У межи времён, у доски закланья
Ты уйти скорей от меня спеши,
Пусть горят мечты и желания...
Их сочувствием не туши.

Не смотри на то, что теперь осталось,
Не ищи вины, где в помине нет...
Мне любви твоей не досталось,
Так зачем тогда белый свет...

----------


## Skadi

> Мне любви твоей не досталось,
> Так зачем тогда белый свет...


_Мне любви твоей не досталось,
Ненавистен стал белый свет...
Всё ж, надеждою самая малость 
Не даёт сказать жизни "нет"._

:smile: :flower:

----------


## tamara rabe

Умей остановиться, если вдруг готово
Сорваться с губ отравленное слово...
Его вернуть обратно невозможно - 
Калекой сделать этим словом можно;
Убить надежду, растоптать мечту
И превратить всё значимое в пустоту...
Смешать все краски, преврашая в серый фон,
И обратить всю музыку в печальный стон.
Не все и не всегда оправиться от яда могут
И здесь ни опыт чей-то, ни поддержка не помогут.
Быть, может, для тебя оно давным давно забыто...
Только в душе того, кого ты ранил,
Осталось болью изощрённей всяких пыток.

----------


## Kliakca

> Умей остановиться, если вдруг готово
> Сорваться с губ отравленное слово...


 :flower:

----------


## overload

> Умей остановиться, если вдруг готово
> Сорваться с губ отравленное слово...


И это -* всё стихотворенье.*
Остальное всё - вода.
А эти две строки - попросту гениальны и самозакончены.
Продолжение - только разжёвывание.
Не стоило бы... имхо.

Я бы изменил... на свой страх и риск, ну, и на имхо автора:
*
Умей остановиться, коль готово
Сорваться с губ отравленное слово.
Пусть губы на минуту свяжет лёд...
И яд, быть может, превратится в мёд.*

----------


## Skadi

> Погаснет на твоём столе свеча,
> Темно и зябко станет по ночам...
> Ты загрустишь опять без света моего,
> Да только не вернуть уже его...


Да... :flower:

----------


## tamara rabe

И это - всё стихотворенье.
Остальное всё - вода.


Слова, как слёзы...
Их порой не удержать.
Им невдомёк, 
что кто-то может возражать...

----------


## Kliakca

> Слова, как слёзы...


Слова, как соль,
В слезах вода,
Рассудка боль,
Прожжёт всегда...

----------


## Старый Гуслик

Солёная вода - всего лишь море,
А слёзы - это чья-нибудь беда,
Аксессуар разлуки, счастья, горя..
Для химии - и то, и то - вода...

----------


## tamara rabe

Это ж для химии, а мы живые...
Нам в сонме слов единственного вечно не хватает!
Зерна без плевел не бывает.
Простите, если автор, скажем мягко,
Частенько словоблудием страдает...  :Aga: 

 Этому даже объяснение есть. Моя учительница языка и литературы имела ключевую фразу: "Интересная мысль... Развивай!" Умница! Она могла из пары слов дискуссию на весь урок разжечь. Говорили все, даже неразговорчивые и молчащие на других уроках.
 Это о лишних словах... А относительно мнения overload - благодарю и полностью согласна! Но что-бы осталось от произведений даже ВЕЛИКИХ, если отжать воду?  :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## overload

Да ладно, ребята... ну... взбесился чуток.
Не только ж вас хвалить всех! :wink:
Иногда и критики немножко не помешает.
Правда ведь?

----------


## tamara rabe

Да это ж здорово!!! Спасибо за внимание.  :flower:

----------


## tamara rabe

Похоже, сказанные мной слова, 
                          одна большая ложь - 
Они за чувствами не поспевают...
Так, не желая этого, и лжёшь, и лжёшь,
А опоздавшие слова в сомнениях сгорают,
Не выразив и сотой доли мысли и желания...
Я в кофе горьком их сегодня растворю,
Я не хочу искать им оправдания...
        с годами меньше, меньше говорю.

----------


## PAN

:flower: .....
Жутко расстраиваюсь из-за отсутствия спасибок, но это дело временное...
Здесь однозначное и крупное *СПАСИБО*...

----------


## Black Lord

> Я не хочу искать им оправдания...
> с годами меньше, меньше говорю.


 :flower:

----------


## tamara rabe

Кому-то хлеб стихи, кому забава, 
Кому-то смысл длинною в жизнь – 
Живой источник, не дающий права,
Судьбу иначе как-нибудь сложить...
Что для меня? Пожалуй, всё и вкупе – 
Непроходящая зависимость души,
Что покаяния мои и примет, и искупит,
Ломая о бумагу хрупкие карандаши.
Я не хочу придерживаться строгих правил
И жёстких рамок не терплю...
Всего лишь человек когда-то их составил.
Живу, как чувствую... 
     Пишу взахлёб, как и люблю.

----------


## PAN

*tamara rabe*, 
 :flower: 

Лев Борисович... :Pivo:

----------


## Лев

> Кому-то хлеб стихи, кому забава,


В который раз перечитываю - класс! :flower:

----------


## Kliakca

> Живу, как чувствую... 
>      Пишу взахлёб, как и люблю.


Класс!!!

----------


## tamara rabe

Монолог.
Ну что же ты опять не спишь...
И чем опять себя изводишь?
В каких мечтах опять паришь
И на какой вопрос ответа не находишь?

А, может быть, не так уж всё и сложно
И логика вещей не в правильных ответах...
И разрешить свои проблемы проще можно;
Чем ты, по сути, отличаешься от ветки?

Среди Божественного мирозданья
Проклюнулась ты беззащитной почкой,
За жизнь цеплялось хрупкое созданье...
И это было отправною точкой.

Упруго между небом и землёй прогнулась,
И отцвела, плодами тяжелея...
Она то к солнцу по весне тянулась,
Не думая, не сомневаясь, не жалея.

И это всё, что ты должна и можешь!
А на судьбу не стоит ворожить – 
Жизнь не мозаика
                  её, как хочется, не сложишь,
А это значит – надо просто жить.

----------


## Валерьевна

*С ПРАЗДНИКОМ!!!
Новым 2011 годом!!!
Пускай он несёт только радость, счастье и вдохновение!!!!*
[IMG]http://*********org/1116429.gif[/IMG]

----------


## tamara rabe

Спасибо!  :Tender:

----------


## Snegik

путешествовала сегодня по Вашей страничке. Нашла очень много созвучий :-) Спасибо Вам большое за творчество!!!

----------


## tamara rabe

Спасибо, Снежик!
С  о г р о м н ы м  нетерпением ожидаю сольного концерта Елены Ваенги!!! 7го января на ПЕРВОМ после времени. Наконец-то, на смену полуоголённых тел выходит на сцену оголённая душа - удивительная, умная, тонкая, талантливая...  Рекомендую!

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Кому-то хлеб стихи, кому забава,
> Кому-то смысл длинною в жизнь –


 :Ok: 

*С Новым Годом золотая !!!

Здоровья, любви, радости, удачи, твоей верной подруги - МУЗЫ и всего самого!!!* :flower:  :Aga:

----------


## tamara rabe

Спасибо, Малинка сладкая! Взаимно!

----------


## tamara rabe

Ты за новым трофеем... будет что показать,
Не ханжа и не смею я тебе помешать...
Ты так долго мечтал на току пострелять.

Токовище закружит по весне петухов,
            Ослепит и оглушит эйфория без слов – 
            Экстаз любви тетеревов! 

Танец вечных инстинктов сводит птицу с ума...
В ней ликует любовь и природа сама!
Сделай то, что не сделала с нею зима...

Тема грусти не стоит, просто дальше живи,
Начиная отсчёт от убитой любви...
И отмыв свои руки от птичьей крови.

А когда растеряешь, всё что так берегут,
Одиноко взрустнув на пустом берегу...
Вспомни алые капли на белом снегу.

----------


## tamara rabe

Берёзовые слёзы

Земля очистилась от снега, задышала...
И хрупкий ландыш дарит вести от надежды,
Что снова в моде изумрудные одежды...
Что, наконец-то, наконец, весна настала!

Не предлагай мне сок берёзовый, не надо,
Напиток свежий он, конечно же, без яда...
Я просто знаю, как в лесу после морозов
Из ран на белые озябшие колени...
Струятся светлые берёзовые слёзы.

Вновь собирают звёзды птичьего оркестра,
Спешат дрозды достроить свадебные гнёзда,
Чтобы включил в концерт не рано и не поздно
Их соловей – всеобщепринятый маэстро.

Ещё одна весна – спасибо тебе, Боже!
Ещё один полёт в бездонность небосвода...
Ещё одно прикосновение природы,
Ведь я весною просыпаюсь с нею тоже.

----------


## tamara rabe

Дорога     

Уводила дорога
От родного порога
Обещала немного – 
Оказалось надолго...
Оказалась неблизкой,
Оказалась далёкой...
Уводила дорога
Меня степью широкой.

  И забыться никак не может
       Сон один мне, один и тот же...
       На фоне алой зарницы
       Вольным ветром, сильной птицей...
       Над дорогой степною стелется...
       Белая кобылица!

Перелески, околки,
Голубые осколки – 
Там живые озёра,
Что увижу не скоро...
Я верусь сюда гостем,
И как скоро, не знаю,
А пока только снится
Мне сторонка родная!

Все когда-то уходим,
Все теряем, находим...
Только рано ли поздно,
Но родимые гнёзда
Начинают нам сниться
И зовут нас вернуться...
С покаянной душою
К ним опять прикоснуться.

----------


## tamara rabe

Из чего я замешана, с чем в этот мир я пришла,
            что наследникам кодом своим принесла?...
Моё древнееврейское имя трактует словарь, как смоковница.
Замечаю в себе эти странные слабости
                    и потребности страсти греховной любовницы...
Пуританства зачатки сметает цыганская кровь – 
Безрассудности вольной слепая любовь...
И потомка степей выдаёт азиатский разрез моих глаз,
Им дано сохранить всё что было не здесь, не сейчас...
И в загадочной русской душе не могу разобраться,
И понять не могу, почему от украинской речи
                    начинает желание петь пробуждаться...
Из начала начал родословной предтечи
Я несу мои гены потомкам навстречу.

----------


## Лев

> Моё древнееврейское имя трактует словарь, как смоковница.


Тамар - пальма финиковая :Grin:

----------


## tamara rabe

:Yes4:  Тоже...

----------


## tamara rabe

По просьбе старого гармониста.

               ВАЖНО

Мне совсем не важно, всё что люди скажут,
Всё о чём судачат, глядя на меня...
Убедился сам я в жизни не однажды – 
Знаю, не бывает... дыма без огня...
 Важно, как ты встанешь,
            Важно, как ты глянешь...
            Соболиной бровью как ты поведёшь...
            Важно, как смеёшься,
            Как воды напьёшься...
            Важно, с кем сегодня ты домой пойдёшь.

Обломал немало я в саду сирени...
На твоё окошко бережно ложил,
Чтоб ты догадалась, растеряв сомненья – 
Для тебя лишь пел я... и тобою жил.
     Важно, как ты встанешь,
            Важно, как ты глянешь...
            Соболиной бровью как ты поведёшь...
            Важно, как смеёшься,
            Как воды напьёшься...
            Важно, с кем сегодня ты домой пойдёшь.

Скоро будет свадьба... как же я сыграю,
Как же я сыграю, как же ты споёшь?...
От любви к невесте, я горю сгораю...
В сердце у трёхрядки... ты одна живёшь.
Важно, как ты встанешь,
            Важно, как ты глянешь...
            Соболиной бровью как ты поведёшь...
            Важно, как смеёшься,
            Как воды напьёшься...
            Важно, с кем сегодня ты домой пойдёшь.

----------


## tamara rabe

Есть у меня в друзьях чудо-мега-ведущая с Камчатки... Давно мечтает о песне-визитке под гитару. Попробовала написать лирический текст. Мне напевается. Но можно ли это петь? Не поможете, дорогие мои музыканты-композиторы? 

          Ваша ведущая

1 С ветром Камчатским повенчана
   Ваша ведущая женщина...
  И это не только от слова вести,
  Но радугой яркою –  
              небесным подарком...
   В любую погоду вам праздник нести!

 Это кажется – фея, а ведь она...
         Просто земная женщина – 
         Хрупкая, нежная, грешная...
         Вольная птица успешная!
        Лёгкой походкой идущая,
        С грустной улыбкой поющая...
        Счастья, как многие, ждущая – 
           ... Ваша  в е д у щ а я.

2 Тоненькой веточкой гибкою
  И с неизменной улыбкою,
  Ловко скрывая всё то, что внутри;
  Задачи с дилемами,
              заботы с проблемами...
  Сумеет и свет, и тепло подарить!

 Припев

3 Все важные ваши события,
  Лучшие ваши открытия...
  С лёгкой руки вам поможет пройти – 
  Весёлыми масками
                    и яркими красками...
  Волшебную дверцу и ключик найти!

Припев

----------


## Лев

> С ветром Камчатским повенчана
> Ваша ведущая женщина...


Вот это очень неплохо, а дальше... :No2:  корявости :Yes4: 
Если сможешь сохранить в остальных строках ритм первых двух, 
тогда получится легко звучащая песня-визитка. Успехов :flower:

----------


## tamara rabe

Не хотелось бы совсем уж лёгкой визитки... Это не главная задача. Скорее условно сказано. Хотелось бы хоть немного отразить её внутренний мир и грустинку не обойти, ибо судьба у этой женщины далеко не сладкая.

----------


## Лев

> Не хотелось бы совсем уж лёгкой визитки... Это не главная задача. Скорее условно сказано. Хотелось бы хоть немного отразить её внутренний мир и грустинку не обойти, ибо судьба у этой женщины далеко не сладкая.


Всё это можно отразить, соблюдая определённую 
песенную ритмичность. И если первые две строки настраивают на это, то далее
происходит сбой. :Yes4:

----------


## Валерьевна

Я, конечно, извиняюсь, но очень хочется помочь с песней-визиткой для  хорошей женщины. Может это и не то, что надо, но я всё же предложу, как один из вариантов… :Blush2: 

1 С ветром Камчатским повенчана
 Ваша ведущая женщина...
Слово «вести» - обозначено,
Праздник нести – предназначено.
Быть радугой яркой чудесной,
В любую погоду – любезной.
Улыбкой дарить вам со сцены,
И счастье – подарком бесценным.
Пр-ев:
Кажется фея. Нет, просто она,
Хрупкая, нежная женщина.
В чём-то земная, и в чём-то грешна.
Вольная птица успешная!
Лёгкой походкой идущая,
 С грустной улыбкой поющая...
 Счастья, как многие, ждущая – 
 ... Ваша в е д у щ а я.

Не очень, конечно "дарить" и "подарком" в предпоследних строчках запева, но можно и так:
Улыбкой *делиться* со сцены,
И счастьем – подарком бесценным.
Удачи, Вам!

----------


## tamara rabe

> Всё это можно отразить, соблюдая определённую
> песенную ритмичность. И если первые две строки настраивают на это, то далее
> происходит сбой.


  Жаль, что я не владею этой песенной ритмичностью... :Tu:

----------


## tamara rabe

Тамара в своём амплуа ...  :Aga:  Продолжаю замусоривать тему, благо, свою, ... песТнями! Друг попросил написать текст для гитары ко дню рождения жены. Побаловать лирикой решил. Голубка - так он её ласково называет. На этот сайт наш друг не ходок. Поэтому - сначала на ваш суд ... Покритикуйте, предложите свои варианты ... Побалуем женщину! 
*
ГОЛУБКА
  
      Лети, ... лети ко мне, голубка,
      Укрой меня своим крылом ...
      Согрей меня своей улыбкой,
      Твоя душа хранит наш дом ...

      Твоя любовь – моё спасенье – 
      Ты ангел светлый во плоти ...
      С тобою каждое мгновенье 
      Ценю, ... лети ко мне, лети.
1 Как много женщин на планете,
  А мне нужна всего одна ...
  Одни глаза на целом свете,
  Чтобы понять – это она!

2 Судьба тебя мне подарила,
   Подарка я щедрей не знал ...
   Так видно её угодно было – 
   С тобой любовь я испытал.

3 С тобой всегда я буду рядом,
   Ты та, кого всю жизнь искал ...
   Что стала музой и наградой,
   Иного счастья я не ждал!*

----------


## tamara rabe

Поздравил меня быший ученик с днём мамы. Приятно очень. А мне вдруг вспомнилось, как много он ребёнком вынес от своей родной мамы ... Как бросался на каждого, кто хоть слово о ней плохое скажет! Вот парадокс, который трудно объяснить.  И как обидно, что такие мамы тоже есть, увы ... 
*
Клубок ребячий я пытаюсь разнимать ...
Кто виноват, хочу понять я, в этой драке,
Но скоро ясно всё – причиной стала мать,
Из-за неё сцепились дети, как собаки...
Зачинщик – вот он, виноват по всем статьям,
Только в глазах его не о пощаде просьба ...
Он доказать всегда готов ребятам сам,
Что мать его не пьяница, не пройда.
Разбиты губы, в ссадинах лицо ...
Истрёпана, испачкана землёй одежда – 
Опять пытался защитить от подлецов
Любовь и веру в маму, веру и надежду.
Ладошки в цыпках, неухожены вихры ...
Ты от рожденья изучил лихие нравы,
Несправедливы эти правила игры,
Своей жестокостью они не правы.
Где ты, несчастная и опустившаяся мать?
Проспись хоть раз, открой глаза пошире,
Чтобы увидеть трезво и понять,
Как отмывает честь твою сынишка 
    в своём безрадостном не детском мире.*

----------


## Славина

> А мне вдруг вспомнилось, как много он ребёнком вынес от своей родной мамы ... Как бросался на каждого, кто хоть слово о ней плохое скажет! Вот парадокс, который трудно объяснить


А ведь это действительно так.

И как часто матерей, которые вкладывают всю душу в ребёнка, эти самые дети и обижают, не задумываясь ни о чём...

----------


## tamara rabe

Напелось ...

     Не каждому дано

Напрасно ты грустишь,               
Что небо высоко,                         
Что далеко Париж ...                   
Лишь руки подними                   
И распахни окно ...                      
Ты видишь – вот оно                  
И ты паришь ...                            

   Замечено давно – 
        Не каждому дано ...
        Раскрасить серый мир семью цветами,
        Подняться над землёй,
        Подняться над собой,
        Касаясь неба тёплыми руками.

Так победи свой страх,
Зачем же долго ждать ...
Давно уже пора!
Лишь руки подними
Позволь хоть иногда
Легко и в никуда 
Душе летать ...

Вернёшься и поймёшь – 
Всё просто и легко,
Потери не вернёшь ...
Лишь руки подними
И распахни окно ...
Ты видишь – вот оно 
И ты живёшь!

----------


## tamara rabe

[IMG]http://*********su/1716162.htm[/IMG]

Оброни мне перо, белокрылая птица...
Может быть, напишу я такие слова,
От которых захочется вдруг помолиться,
Запрокинется к небу моя голова...
Опадёт пелена повседневного быта
И наполнится светом до края душа,
Станет лёгкой, такой же как ты, и открытой
И научится снова свободно дышать...

----------


## Kliakca

> Оброни мне перо, белокрылая птица...
> Может быть, напишу я такие слова,
> От которых захочется вдруг помолиться,
> Запрокинется к небу моя голова...
> Опадёт пелена повседневного быта
> И наполнится светом до края душа,
> Станет лёгкой, такой же как ты, и открытой
> И научится снова свободно дышать...


*tamara rabe*,
Сильно!!! :Ok:

----------


## tamara rabe

Перекати поле

За пшеничным полем на заре пророс,
Там, где шалый случай семечко занёс...
На исходе лета силушки набрал,
Вырвал с корнем ветер, по степи погнал.

* Перекати поле – молодой курай!
     Покидаешь ради воли 
                          свой родимый край...
     Не увидеть больше дома, 
                    не вернуться так и знай.* 

Обнимал колени молодых берёз,
Пел степные песни, не скрывая слёз...
Утренней росою жажду запивал
И с попутным ветром дальше путь держал.

           ________________________

Пресною водою на волне качал,
Иртыша седого старенький причал,
По душистым травам, заливным лугам...
За беспечным ветром по чужим полям.

           _________________________

Ветви загрубели, кудри растерял,
Колесить смертельно п*о* свету устал...
Чтобы встретить зиму, стужу и мороз...
Крепко на чужбине он к земле прирос.

         ___________________________

----------


## Skadi

> Обнимал колени молодых берёз


_Вот и Серёга так когда-то делал...
Ах, в этом был он очень смелым!_




> Пел степные песни, не скрывая слёз...


_Когда простор перед тобою,
Стать песней хочется шальною!_

----------


## tamara rabe

Затушили каштаны свечи,
Проводили закат дрозды...
Тёмной шалью прикроет вечер
Ивы грустные у воды.

Загораются в небе звёзды,
Предрекая кому-то путь,
И менять уже что-то поздно...
Всё равно уже не уснуть.

Значит будем искать созвучия
Из созвездия сонма слов...
И из лучших нанизывать лучшие,
Собирая на нити снов.

А когда засереет утро
И разбудят рассвет дрозды,
Разгадаю дилемму мудро,
Уведу тебя от беды...

----------


## tamara rabe

*   Дикие гуси*

                Перелётные гуси... 
                          гуси вольные птицы,
               Я сегодня немного завидую вам;
               Вереницею... за вереницей...
               Вы летите к родным берегам.

В те края, где однажды вы гнездо обрели,
Где по зову природы вы друг друга нашли,
Где короткое счастье узнавали в лицо,
Где потом на крыло поднимали птенцов.

        ***   ***   ***   ***   ***   ***

Где не просто бывало и не сладко порой,
Где на мушку брала вас злая корысть бедой...
Только что б не случалось, но опять и опять
Собирались весною вы туда улетать.

         ***   ***   ***   ***   ***   ***

Человеческий разум не даёт нам понять,
Что вас гонит удачу на заботы менять...
Только всё же душою вместе с вами лечу
И к родному гнездовью прикоснуться хочу.

----------


## LenZ

*tamara rabe*, У Вас очень зрелые, глубокомысленные стихи! Спасибо!

----------


## tamara rabe

* Берёза плакучая*

*Берёза плакучая, 
                                берёзонька белая,
            cерёжки по случаю
                              сегодня надела ты...
            зелёные косы...
                                   по самые травы
            похожи на слёзы...
                               и люди тут правы.*

На подарок в чужбину тонкий прутик везли,
Оторвав от неласковой, от родимой земли...
Там знакомые птицы, там нужда да беда,
Здесь другая землица, 
                               здесь другая вода.

             ***   ***   ***   ***   ***   
Треплет ветер, играя, нежно ветви твои,
Тайны им доверяют по ночам соловьи...
Отчего же, берёзка, всё грустится тебе...
И о чём же ты плачешь, 
                             и о чьей же судьбе?

             ***   ***   ***   ***   ***   

Утро свежей росою смоет слёзы твои,
Изумрудом опустишь косы долу свои,
В семицветную радугу обрати свои сны...
И в печали, и в радости 
                              доживём до весны.

----------


## tamara rabe

Дорогие музыканты! Не могли бы вы помочь советом? Ко мне обратился земляк, который только осваивает интернет. Но то, о чём он спрашивает, совершенно не в моей компетенции. Не могли бы вы ему дать дельный совет, а я передам. Вот его печаль:

* «Я слышал, есть такая програмка, с помощью которой можно делать свою инструментовку и аранжировку...»*

----------


## Лев

*Band in a Box* http://www.bandinabox.com/
 Sibelius, Finale, Cubase

----------


## tamara rabe

Спасибо, добрая душа!  :Tender:

----------


## tamara rabe

Лев, это бесплатная программа? Её можно просто скачать?

----------


## Лев

> Лев, это бесплатная программа? Её можно просто скачать?


Это уже проблемы товарища - пусть ищет в Сети
Ещё Cubase, Sibelius, Finale

----------


## tamara rabe

"...В КОНЦЕ СЕНТЯБРЯ, он пустил свечи,..." 
Прочла зарисовку о каштане на страничке у Смычка... Со мной тоже случаются такие зарисовки. Средина декабря... Снег выпал. Смотрю в кухонное окно и шалею - под шапкой снега ветка малины с ярко красными ягодами. У нас, конечно, осень продолговатая, но чтобы так... А у меня сразу ассоциация в голове - подруга моя, которая всё ждала и ждала принца на белом коне. Так одна и осталась. 

   МАЛИНА ПОД СНЕГОМ

Припозднилась малина – 
Перед снегом поспела...
Понапрасну молилась; 
Всё не так, как хотела...

Перепутала время,
Обманула весна...
Снега белого бремя...
Никому не нужна.

*  Ой, малина, малина, 
         Заковал тебя лёд,
         А зимой по малину 
         Разве кто-то пойдёт... 2р*

Видно поздно проснулась,
Да признаться не смела...
Жадных губ не коснулась,
Полюбить не сумела...

Время первого цвета
Не дано повторить,
Ягод жаркого лета
Цвета алой зари...

             ***   ***   ***   ***

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Ох , малина, малина... :No2: 
Да  уж эти принцы ... :Tu: 

С наступающим, милая!!!
Всех благ тебе!!! :Ok:  :Tender:

----------


## tamara rabe

Ребятки, помогите, пожалуйста, связаться с *Malina sladkaja*. Срочно нужно!  :Blush2: 
Если нельзя дать её координаты, вот мои для неё:

Телефон - 02384 1361
Е   tamararabe@gmx.net
Скайп  tamararabe
ОДНОКЛАССНИКИ - Тамара Рабе

Буду очень признательна!

----------


## Лев

Тамара, вот её страницы:
http://neizvestniy-geniy.ru/users/10119.html
http://my.mail.ru/?from=email#page=/...ina-sladkaja/?
Оставь там своё сообщение...
Ещё Skype malina-sladkaja

----------


## tamara rabe

СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## tamara rabe

Леночка, я отправила тебе информацию в личку...

----------


## tamara rabe

Привет всем!  :Tender:  Это опять я со своими примитивными текстами...  :Blush2:  На улице не дотягивает до 10 градусов. Пока прогуливалась, замёрзла и напела вот не по сезону, но по ощущению:

 Как случиться могло...

1 Зарядили дожди,
   Холода впереди
  И метели зима обещает...
  Я прошу подождать,
  Но откуда ей знать,
  Как же, как мне тепла не хватает.

*Как случиться могло – 
Всем законам назло,
Хоть убейте, я не понимаю...
Я уже в сентябре, я уже в октябре,
А душа моя всё ещё в мае!*

2 Увядают цветы,
   Но живые мечты
   Будоражить меня продолжают...
   Над листвой золотой,
   Над холодной водой
   Снова в лето меня возвращают.

                              ***  ***  ***  ***  ***

3  Сердце бьётся во мне
    И горит, как в огне...
    Непокорное, меры не знает;
    Продолжает любить,
    От покоя будить,
    Сколько лет мне уже... забывает!
                                 ***  ***  ***  ***  ***

----------


## PAN

*tamara rabe*,  :Ok: ...

----------


## tamara rabe

Ребятки, посоветуйте, пожалуйста, хорошую, но не сложную программу с русским языком, с помощью которой можно делать микс из видео, фото и музыки...  Их множество, но если не разбираешься особо, хочется последовать хорошему совету, прежде, чем скачать.  :Blush2:

----------


## tamara rabe

Шанс
Просыпаюсь в лесу или всё ещё сон...
Листья нежно игрют на струнах лучей 
меланхолии в унисон,
рыжий пёс у скамейки ничей...
Одинокий и странный прохожий :
«Позвольте присесть...
В честь такой неожиданной встречи
у меня предложение есть, 
начал он...
И, слегка приполняв свою шляпу,
Улыбнулся приветливо: "Пигмалион"
Не дождавшись ответа - Всё вижу и знаю,
остаётся решение только принять...
всё исправлю, как надо, и всё поменяю,
Я ведь мастер мечты исполнять.
Соглашайтесь! Когда ещё выпадет шанс
всё исполнить, о чём Вы мечтали когда-то,
не использовав данный фортуной аванс...
«И какая за всё это плата?
Сколько стоит такой удительный лот?
Я совсем не богата...»
- Пустяки – просто прежнюю жизнь позабыть,
что не сахар была и не мёд...
Не перечить, не спорить со мною не надо,
Я могу предсказать наперёд,
Что за все добродетели Ваши
Будет очень достойной награда – 
Вас особая новая миссия ждёт!»
Ах, какой же соблазн... Удивительный шанс!
Только это ведь буду не я...
Отклоняю счастливой судьбы реверанс – 
Не нужна мне другая, дороже своя...
Разве ты Галатею свою всё ещё не нашёл?
Ничего не ответил мне странный прохожий...
Улыбнулся загадочно, встал и ушёл.

----------


## PAN

> Улыбнулся загадочно, встал и ушёл.


Ух...

----------


## vikaufmann

Тамара с удовольствием прочла все ваши стихи вы большая умничка,  :Vishenka 33: спасибо

----------


## tamara rabe

:Oj:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Атаська2

Тома, дорогая И опять здравствуй...   ))))))))))

----------


## tamara rabe

:Vishenka 33:  Привет!!!

----------


## tamara rabe

*ВАЛЬС ЗЕМЛЯКОВ*

Наш безумный стремительный век
Разбросал по планете людей,...
Ускоряя безудержный бег,
Оторвав от родных и друзей.

*З е м – л я – к и...
Узнаём по пожатью руки!
И не важно, где люди живут,
на каком говорят языке,...
Но душа, но глаза выдают!*

Только где бы не встретились мы,
На границах каких перемен,
Теснотой удивляет нас мир...
И знакомый нам всем феномен.

*Припев...*

Вся планета нам Богом дана,
Это значит, где мы, там и дом...
И ведёт нас дорога одна,
По которой мы рядом идём.

*Припев...*

----------


## Валерьевна

> *ВАЛЬС ЗЕМЛЯКОВ*


Здорово! :Ok:  :flower: 




> Вся планета нам Богом дана,
> Это значит, где мы, там и дом...
> И ведёт нас дорога одна,
> По которой мы рядом идём.


и нас крУжит планета Земля
унося в бесконечность мечты
и ей важно, что мы все друзья
и зовёт она нас Земляки))

----------


## tamara rabe

:Yes4:  :flower:

----------


## LenZ

*tamara rabe*, с удовольствием почитала и последние стихи и предыдущие! Спасибо!

----------


## tamara rabe

И Вам СПАСИБО!  :flower:

----------


## tamara rabe

Перепёлка

1  Ковылями до времени
                            поседела земля
   И метелями белыми 
                            замели тополя...
   Бело-синего неба
                            надо мной витражи,
   Детства зыбкое марево 
                            дарит мне миражи...


2  Загорелый, как бронзовый,
                        мальчик чем-то знаком...
Что в игривой наивности
                        мчится за мотыльком,
Весел он и беспечен,
                         в нём ни капли греха – 
Чудо чудное Божие – 
                              этот внук пастуха!


3   Это есть или кажется,
                              или было давно...
     Вижу я, как в замедленном
                                   чёрно-белом кино,
     А над полем печально
                                    перепёлка кричит,
     Как над степью ковыльной
                                     моё время летит.

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Солнц, привет! Давно не была я тут.
У тебя всё больше поётся, а ?... :)

С наступающими тебя. 
Всего доброго и светлого!

----------


## tamara rabe

Поётся, СЛАДЕНЬКАЯ! Ещё как поётся...  И я очень этому рада. Вот попробую сносочку тут выставить. Хотя не уверена, что делаю правильно.
http://parnasse.ru/poetry/lyrics/lan...lakuchaja.html

----------


## tamara rabe

Doch! Всё правильно. Непрофессиональные стихи. Непрофессиональное исполнение. Зато всё вживую и от души! 
С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ ТЕБЯ! С НОВЫМ 2015 ГОДОМ ВСЕХ ФОРУМЧАН! ЗДОРОВЬЯ И УДАЧИ ВО ВСЕХ НАЧИНАНИЯХ! ТВОРЧЕСКИХ УСПЕХОВ И БЛАГОДАРНЫХ ЧИТАТЕЛЕЙ И СЛУШАТЕЛЕЙ!  :flower:

----------


## LenZ

С Новым годом и Рождеством! Радуйте нас почаще стихами и песнями!

----------


## tamara rabe

*  Обними меня, Иртыш...*

В кои веки я к тебе, мой друг, вернулся...
Я пришёл к тебе, и слёзы не тая,
С головою в твои воды окунулся
И почувствовал опять, что дома я.

Ты прости меня за то, что я уехал,
А вернее улетел так далеко...
Что забыть тебя пытался без успеха
Только это оказалось нелегко...

*Обними меня, Иртыш родной, покрепче,
       Древней силой смой грехи и поврачуй...
       Я, как в детстве, захожу в тебя доверчиво,
       Ты прости меня... и душу поцелуй...*

Только это оказалось невозможно,
Я частенько приходил к тебе во сне,...
Омывая мои ноги осторожно,
Ты рассказывал о чём-то тихо мне.

Ты рассказывал, качал меня на лодке,
Ты дарил рыбалку рано на заре...
И морозной ясно-солнечной погодкой
Ты манил к себе мальчишек в январе...

         ПРИПЕВ...

Как бы я хотел опять туда вернуться –
В годы юности беспечной не у дел...
И девчёнке самой милой улыбнуться,
Как вернуться я на пляж бы тот хотел!

Дай воды твоей с ладоней мне напиться
Отразиться дай в ней звёздам и луне,...
Дай закатом над тобою насладиться
И картину эту дай запомнить мне...

       ПРИПЕВ...

----------


## tamara rabe

http://ok.ru/video/30843407014 

    ... ОПЯТЬ НЕВЕРНО ЗАГРУЗИЛА РОЛИК...  ЭТО ТОЛЬКО СНОСКА НЕ НЕГО. НО ПУСТЬ БУДЕТ ПАМЯТНИКОМ МОЕГО НЕУМЕНИЯ!  :Blush2:

----------


## Лев

*tamara rabe*, 
Всё открывается, я слушал -
хорошая песня!

----------


## tamara rabe

СПАСИБО, ЛЕВ! ТВОЁ МНЕНИЕ ДЛЯ МЕНЯ ВАЖНО.  :flower:

----------


## tamara rabe

А ЕСЛИ ОТКРЫВАЕТСЯ, ТО РИСКНУ И ЕЩЁ ОДНУ ПЕСНЮ НА СВОИ СЛОВА ПРЕДСТАВИТЬ. ПРАВДА, РОЛИК С ТАКИМ КАЧЕСТВОМ ЗВУКА ДЕЛАТЬ НЕ СТАЛА... НО РАССЛЫШАТЬ МОЖНО. АВТОР МУЗЫКИ И ИСПОЛНИТЕЛЬ - ДРУГ СЕМЬИ АНДРЕЙ МАНГОЛЬД, ГЕРМАНИЯ. 
http://ok.ru/video/63868090480081-0

----------


## PAN

> ОПЯТЬ НЕВЕРНО ЗАГРУЗИЛА РОЛИК... ЭТО ТОЛЬКО СНОСКА НЕ НЕГО. НО ПУСТЬ БУДЕТ ПАМЯТНИКОМ МОЕГО НЕУМЕНИЯ!


Просто наш форум не поддерживает видео с соцсетей... Если загрузить на ютуб - все прекрасно покажется... :Yes4:

----------


## tamara rabe

СПАСИБО ЗА ПОДСКАЗКУ! БУДУ ЗНАТЬ... 
ХОТЯ, ЕСЛИ ЗДЕСЬ ОТКРЫВАЕТСЯ ПРЯМАЯ СНОСКА - УЖЕ ХОРОШО.

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> А ЕСЛИ ОТКРЫВАЕТСЯ, ТО РИСКНУ И ЕЩЁ ОДНУ ПЕСНЮ НА СВОИ СЛОВА ПРЕДСТАВИТЬ. ПРАВДА, РОЛИК С ТАКИМ КАЧЕСТВОМ ЗВУКА ДЕЛАТЬ НЕ СТАЛА... НО РАССЛЫШАТЬ МОЖНО. АВТОР МУЗЫКИ И ИСПОЛНИТЕЛЬ - ДРУГ СЕМЬИ АНДРЕЙ МАНГОЛЬД, ГЕРМАНИЯ. 
> http://ok.ru/video/63868090480081-0



Браво! Прелестно! И текст и исполнение!

----------


## LAKATA

*Спасибо Андрею за исполнение!!! Очень лирично и как раз под настроение!!!*  :Ok:

----------


## tamara rabe

Робко и неуверенно пробую лепить видеоролики... Не умею, но очень хочется научиться!

----------


## tamara rabe

И вот ещё один... Это был мой первый блин... ))

----------


## tamara rabe



----------


## tamara rabe

Рискую выглядеть смешной, но я не знаю, куда мне обратиться с этим вопросом... а вдруг кто-то разбирается в таких делах и поможет мне! Если я не могу купить онляйн Российскую Фото слайд-шоу программу, будет ли она полноценно действовать в Германии, если мне её купят друзья в оригинале и пришлют прямо в коробочке... )) Как тогда обстоят дела с лицензией? 
  Ответьте, пожалуйста, чайничку - ну ооочень надо!!!

----------


## Лев

*tamara rabe*, если программа лицензионная, 
то она встанет везде и будет работать.
Если пиратская, то... нужен спец, который установит.

----------

tamara rabe (17.01.2016)

----------


## tamara rabe

Лев всегда приходит на помощь первым! Спасибо тебе, дорогой!  :Tender:  Боюсь поверить своему счастью, но проблема, кажется, решена... :))

----------


## tamara rabe

Такое вот, какое-то настроение...
 
Я думала, что я одна не сплю в ночи...
И что печаль ко мне одной стучит,
А оказалось...
Среди непрошенных гостей она такая малость;
Кого-то боль пронзила, принеся потерю,
Лишив способности любить и верить...
Кого-то предали, кого-то обманули
Или обещанного не вернули...
И вот вздыхается, и вот грустится – 
Не без причины по ночам не спится.
А что со мной... Сама не знаю...
Тихонько дверцу в душу отворяю;
Причины нет и, кажется, не может быть,
Так отчего бы мне тогда грустить?...

----------

Тая Ёж (18.02.2016)

----------


## Лев

> А что со мной... Сама не знаю...
> Тихонько дверцу в душу отворяю;
> Причины нет и, кажется, не может быть,
> Так отчего бы мне тогда грустить?...


Прочёл... своё я выражаю мнение -
Ответ в начале твоего стихотворения :Smile3:

----------

tamara rabe (22.01.2016)

----------


## LenZ

Тамара, с наступающим праздником! Счастья!

----------

tamara rabe (07.11.2016)

----------


## tamara rabe

Спасибо! Давно не заглядывала на свою страничку... ))

----------


## tamara rabe

Валера! Огромное СПАСИБО за музыку и исполнение! Считаю за честь.
https://youtu.be/s-m79dg08B4

----------


## tamara rabe

КОВЫЛИ

Степь... Ворожила, баюкала...  на ладонях меня,
Поднимая за птицами, миражами маня,...
За случайными странами... снятся мне ковыли
Будят сны мои странные... по весне журавли.

    Ковыли ковыли,... 
    С той поры незапамятной
    Белым снегом легли
    На виски моей памяти... 
       Ковыли ковыли,... 
       Словно белые ангелы,
       В бездну лет моих канули,
       Не касаясь земли...

Ночь...  Ловко сети расставила, уравняла цвета,
И поверить заставила – не во всём красота...
Детство веточкой брошено,... а мои ковыли
Ни минуты из прошлого... удержать не смогли.

Жизнь... Всё меняла, да правила,... за собою вела,
Что неверно, что правильно... всё решить не могла,...
Но мечтами безгрешными... душу мне сберегли
Снами светлыми, нежными... ковыли, ковыли...

    ***   ***   ***   ***   ***   ***   ***

----------

luudvig (31.05.2017), Malina sladkaja (02.09.2019)

----------


## Тамара Рабе

Я подарю тебе букет живых цветов, подруга,
Не тех, которые в настольных вазах умирают...
А тех,... что, заспанные,... на рассвете
                         глаза росой Небесной омывают.
Те, что бутоны с хрустом раскрывают
И Землю грешную людьми,...
Прощая всё, опять и снова покрывают.
Я не люблю букетов на столе – 
                      такая вот неженская причуда...
На эту тему спорить не хочу
       и убеждать ни в чём и никого не буду.
Жизнь коротка и быстротечна,
                                    а у цветов... она ещё короче...
Украсить стол всегда стараюсь... чем-то прочим –
Пускай цветы свой век на воле доживут...
             пусть красоту потомкам нашим напророчат.

----------

наталья севрюкова (06.09.2018)

----------

